# jgoodies binding Anleitung



## DaDonDerDritte (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer sehr verständlichen Anleitung in diesem Bereich, am besten wäre auf Deutsch, aber wenn es gut erklärt ist, ist Englisch auch kein Problem. Über Google habe ich schon einiges gefunden, aber ich finde es nicht gerade gut erklärt. Suche eine Art Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen Sonst muss ich euch wieder mit zig Fragen bombardieren
Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## DaDonDerDritte (7. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es hier denn niemanden der mir helfen kann? Ich habe eine einfache Maske wo man etwas erfassen soll, also mit Textfeldern und ein Speichern Button. Ich denke so schwer wird das nicht sein, aber ich kapier hier erstmal gar nix


----------



## mccae (8. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn die eigentliche Frage?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

suchst du sowas:
http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t17672
http://www.jgoodies.com/articles/binding.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## Dennis123 (20. Oktober 2009)

kann dir evtl. auch helfen:

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Swing-Components/JGoodiesBindingPresentationBeanChannelExample.htm


----------



## zerix (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann dir auch mal Code posten, da hab ich das ganze für mich noch vereinfacht. Da ist das ganze Binding aus den GUI-Klassen rausgenommen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------

